# i5 2500k + Prolimatech Genesis = Schlechte Temperaturen?



## sensit1ve_ (17. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

habe vorgestern den Prolimatech Genesis eingebaut, um auch für stärkeres OC gewappnet zu sein. Also eingebaut und ... Hatte mir bessere Temperaturen erhofft . Laut Tests müsste der Genesis deutlich besser kühlen.
Wärmeleitpaste neu aufgetragen ---> hat leider nicht geholfen (Artic MX-4 und Prolimatech PK-2).

Einmal mit 4,2 GHz und mit 4,4 GHz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU Lüfter: 

2 x Enermax T.B. Silence 120mm (900 - 1000 U/min), werden demnächst gewechselt (2 x Prolimatech Blue Vortex 140mm).

Gehäuselüfter: 

Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro PK2 140mm (~ 800 U/min), vorne einblasend 
Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro PK2 140mm (~ 800 U/min), oben ausblasend
Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro PL2 120mm (~ 900 U/min, hinten ausblasend

Laut Tests müsste die Temperaturen bei ca: ~ 48°C bei 1,35V VCore mit 2 Lüftern bei 1000 U/min liegen:

Exklusiv-Test: Prolimatech Genesis - hardwaremax.net
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...4177-picture391254-img-werte-2x-120mm-fan.jpg

Was mache ich falsch, bzw. wodurch kommen derart hohe Unterschiede (~ 22°C) zustande?

Danke für Eure Hilfe 
MfG,

Alex


----------



## Topper_Harley (17. März 2013)

Hast du die Lüfter richtig rum montiert? Also in den Kühler blasend?


----------



## sensit1ve_ (17. März 2013)

Topper_Harley schrieb:


> Hast du die Lüfter richtig rum montiert? Also in den Kühler blasend?



Jupp, sind richtig rum montiert. Weiß nicht was ich noch machen soll...


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. März 2013)

Sieh dir deine Tests nochmal genau an und achte auf die Legende!

Da unten:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...4177-picture391254-img-werte-2x-120mm-fan.jpg

Da steht Temperatur in *DELTA ZUR RAUMTEMPERATUR*, heißt der Wert den die CPU heißer als dein Raum wird.
und wenn du 22°C im Zimmer hast passen deine Werte geradezu sensationell gut zu den Tests.

Deine Temperaturen sind für das Setting absolut normal.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (17. März 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Sieh dir deine Tests nochmal genau an und achte auf die Legende!
> 
> Da unten:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...4177-picture391254-img-werte-2x-120mm-fan.jpg
> ...



Danke Incredible Alk . Die Angabe hatte ich total übersehen .

Dann kann ich wieder beruhigt schlafen


----------



## Horilein (17. März 2013)

Ich kann Dich dahingehend beruhigen
Deine Temps sind VÖLLIG Ok.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (17. März 2013)

Hätte mir den Prolimatech jetzt doch etwas stärker vorgestellt, grad mit nem 2500k.
Aber das ist warscheinlich auch stark Lüfterabhängig ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horilein (17. März 2013)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Hätte mir den Prolimatech jetzt doch etwas stärker vorgestellt, grad mit nem 2500k.
> Aber das ist warscheinlich auch stark Lüfterabhängig ....
> 
> 
> ...



Deine Lüfter Orgeln ja schon heftig, zu meinen Temps muss ich aber dazu sagen das die Graka von unten mitheizt.
Kombuster läuft ja mit.E-On soll ja nicht verarmen


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (17. März 2013)

Horilein schrieb:


> Deine Lüfter Orgeln ja schon heftig, zu meinen Temps muss ich aber dazu sagen das die Graka von unten mitheizt.
> Kombuster läuft ja mit.E-On soll ja nicht verarmen


 
Dafür hab ich aber nur einen Luffi am Kühler und der läuft nur mit der Hälfte seines Drehzahlbereiches. 
Ja, der is schon hörbar, aber manche Rechner sind im Idle lauter als meiner unter Prime 

Aber mit Furmark brauch ich gar nicht anfangen, dann hätt ich hier echt Düsenjäger solang der Ref.kühler noch auf der Graka sitzt


----------



## Horilein (17. März 2013)

Jup der MK-26 is Weltklasse
@TE wiehoch könntest Du die Noisblocker drehen lassen oder ist schon ende?
ich hätte auch gern den Genesis Black Edition bin aber jetzt am hadern^^


----------



## sensit1ve_ (17. März 2013)

Horilein schrieb:


> @TE wiehoch könntest Du die Noisblocker drehen lassen oder ist schon ende?
> ich hätte auch gern den Genesis Black Edition bin aber jetzt am hadern^^



Den PL2 bis auf 1400 U/min, die PK2's bis auf 1200 U/min. Allerdings sind sie dann für meinen Geschmack zu laut. Bist wegen den Temperaturen am hadern?


----------



## Horilein (17. März 2013)

dystopia schrieb:


> Den PL2 bis auf 1400 U/min, die PK2's bis auf 1200 U/min. Allerdings sind sie dann für meinen Geschmack zu laut. Bist wegen den Temperaturen am hadern?


 
Ja, meine 66° hab ich mit heizender Graka so hab ich um die 57°.
Aber ich würde eh andere Lüfter nehmen, welche die ich schon hab.
Die BeQuiet Shadowwings durchziehen meinen Rechner von oben bis unten.
Ob die besser sind kann ich aber auch nicht sagen.
Weiß beim Genisis auch nicht ob es so gut ist das er die Wärme von den Rambänken noch mitnimmt.
Mal sehn, würde aber Optisch klasse zu meinem MK-26 passen. Höhere temps möchte ich aber deswegen ungern.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (17. März 2013)

Horilein schrieb:


> Ja, meine 66° hab ich mit heizender Graka so hab ich um die 57°.
> Aber ich würde eh andere Lüfter nehmen, welche die ich schon hab.
> Die BeQuiet Shadowwings durchziehen meinen Rechner von oben bis unten.
> Ob die besser sind kann ich aber auch nicht sagen.
> ...



Um ganz ehrlich zu sein bin ich ein wenig enttäuscht von den Kühleistungen des Genesis. Hatte mir mehr erhofft . Bin mal gespannt wie sich die Prolimatech Blue Vortex 140mm schlagen (hoher Luftdurchsatz), und hoffe das die Temperaturen noch ein wenig sinken.


----------



## Horilein (18. März 2013)

Vll. kannst Du ja anner Vcore noch was machen? Bringt Punkte...ähh ne andere Temps


----------



## sensit1ve_ (18. März 2013)

Horilein schrieb:


> Vll. kannst Du ja anner Vcore noch was machen? Bringt Punkte...ähh ne andere Temps



VCore hab ich schon ausgelotet, komm nicht weiter runter.


----------



## Farbfieber (20. März 2013)

Also bei mir macht der Genesis genau was er soll, hab meine Lüfter auf dem Kühler unterschiedlich geregelt. Der Lüfter auf dem Turm-Element läuft auf 100% und der auf dem TopBlow ca. auf 50%.
Temps sind nach ca. 1 Stunde Prime95.

Als Lüfter kommen zwei Enermax T.B. Silence 140mm zum Einsatz. Sonstige Lüfter, 2*120mm Enermax T.B. Silence für Frischluft vorne im Gehäuse auf niedrigste Stufe runtergeregelt. Im Deckel 2*140mm Enermax T.B. Silence zum Abzug der erwärmten Luft auch auf niedrigste Stufe runter geregelt. Und dann noch 1*140mm Enermax T.B. Silence zum abziehen der erwärmte Luft vom CPU-Kühler auch auf 50% gedrosselt.


----------



## Techki (20. März 2013)

bei mir hat es was geholfen den oberen nicht so schnell ausblasen zu lassen


----------



## Topper_Harley (20. März 2013)

Farbfieber schrieb:


> Also bei mir macht der Genesis genau was er soll, hab meine Lüfter auf dem Kühler unterschiedlich geregelt. Der Lüfter auf dem Turm-Element läuft auf 100% und der auf dem TopBlow ca. auf 50%.
> Temps sind nach ca. 1 Stunde Prime95.
> 
> Als Lüfter kommen zwei Enermax T.B. Silence 140mm zum Einsatz. Sonstige Lüfter, 2*120mm Enermax T.B. Silence für Frischluft vorne im Gehäuse auf niedrigste Stufe runtergeregelt. Im Deckel 2*140mm Enermax T.B. Silence zum Abzug der erwärmten Luft auch auf niedrigste Stufe runter geregelt. Und dann noch 1*140mm Enermax T.B. Silence zum abziehen der erwärmte Luft vom CPU-Kühler auch auf 50% gedrosselt.


 
Du fährst ja auch nur 4ghz bei viel weniger Spannung als der TE, denke bei dem Takt wieder er ähnliche Temps haben


----------



## Farbfieber (20. März 2013)

das kann wohl sein, aber wozu sollte man soviel übertakten? eigentlich reicht der standart takt vom 2500k schon aus. zudem es sind nur 200Mhz


----------



## sensit1ve_ (23. März 2013)

Hab nun 2 Prolimatech Blue Vortex 140mm Lüfter auf dem Genesis verbaut:

4,4GHz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Temperaturen sind um 5°C gesunken . Bin jetzt restlos mit dem Genesis zurieden .


----------



## N0-F4-K_E (1. April 2013)

Servus,

hab im Moment ganz änliche Probleme, mein 3930K no OC, wird bis zu 80° warm.

Prime hab ich dabei nicht genutzt sondern habe mit Capture One 7.2 Fotos Verarbeitet.

Auf meinem Proli Genesis arbeiten Zwei Be_quiet Silent Wings 2 140 mm. 

Langsam kommt bei mir der Verdacht auf die Währen zu schwach für den Genesis, obwohl man oft lesen kann das er von Langsam drehenden Lüftern (1000 Upm) profitiren würde.

Das der 3930 kein "kalter" Prozessor ist ist mir bewusst.

Update.

Aja, hab ein Seiten und Front belüftetes Corsair Graphite 600T , 1x 200mm Frontlüfter, 2X eLoop 12-4 Backlüfter (CPU & Graka höhe), 1X Noctua 140 mm (NF-P14 FLX) Toplüfter.

Alle bis auf die CPU Lüfter hängen an der Lüftersteuerung von Alpenföhn und werden Temperaturgeregelt.


----------



## Topper_Harley (1. April 2013)

Nene dein Kühler ist super.... und die Lüfter darauf auch, vieleicht nicht ganz die Optimalen aber die Kombi sollte deine CPU deutlich Kühler halten können.

Bei dir musss gehörig was nicht stimmen, mit was ließt du denn die Temp aus? Auslesefehler?

Ansonsten bleibt nur noch ein Montagefehler, zu wenig zu viel WLP, Falschherum aufgesetzte Lüfter?

Nimm den Kühler doch nochmal ab und überprüf alles!


----------



## sensit1ve_ (1. April 2013)

Topper_Harley schrieb:


> Nene dein Kühler ist super.... und die Lüfter darauf auch, vieleicht nicht ganz die Optimalen aber die Kombi sollte deine CPU deutlich Kühler halten können.
> 
> Bei dir musss gehörig was nicht stimmen, mit was ließt du denn die Temp aus? Auslesefehler?
> 
> ...



Da kann wirklich was nicht stimmen. Mit welchem Tool liest Du die Temperaturen denn aus?

Empfehlenswert sind: 

HWMonitor - Download - CHIP Online
Core Temp - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## dirtyoetker (1. April 2013)

Von diesen Temperaturen Träume ich 

Hab auch einen Genesis mit zwei 140mm Lüftern die bei ca 800upm werkeln. Und trotzdem 50-53 grad bei 1,050 Vcore bei 3,8 GHz auf allen Kernen


----------



## N0-F4-K_E (1. April 2013)

dirtyoetker schrieb:


> Von diesen Temperaturen Träume ich
> 
> Hab auch einen Genesis mit zwei 140mm Lüftern die bei ca 800upm werkeln. Und trotzdem 50-53 grad bei 1,050 Vcore bei 3,8 GHz auf allen Kernen


 
1,050 Vcore?

Meiner liegt mit Boost bei 1,288 V max bzw. Variiert--> (1.722 V +/- unter last).

Meine Temperaturen lese ich mit dem Open Hardware Monitor aus, die Temperaturen decken sich mit denen von HWMonitor und CPU-Z.

Montagefehler kann es nicht sein der Kühler hat sich angesaugt, habe Liquid Pro droben.


----------



## N0-F4-K_E (1. April 2013)

Hab jetzt einen Screenshot von 4 Minuten Prime, fast 200W is schon ne Marke, diese Temperaturen hatte er schon vorher, die Wattzahlen hatte er aber bisher nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (1. April 2013)

Was ist das den für nen Tool womit du die Leistungsaufnahme dir anzeigen lassen kannst?


----------



## N0-F4-K_E (1. April 2013)

SilverTobias90 schrieb:


> Was ist das den für nen Tool womit du die Leistungsaufnahme dir anzeigen lassen kannst?


 
Das ist auch der Open Hardware Monitor

http://openhardwaremonitor.org/

Man kann aber immer wieder lesen das die Angaben angeblich nicht stimmen, überprüft hab ich es bis jetzt noch nicht.

Das Mainboard muss das Auslesen dieser Daten unterstützen.


Habe zwischenzeitlich einen der CPU Lüfter gegen einen eLoop getauscht, die Temperaturen haben sich kaum geändert im gegensatz zum Silent Wing 2 140mm.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (1. April 2013)

Ich verstehe deine Temps iwie net.

Ich habe nen I5-3570K auf 4,1GHz mit 1,058V und dieser wird bei Prime Maximal 50°C-54°C warm wobei die Lüfter bei gemütlichen 900U/min laufen.
CPU Kühler: siehe signatur


----------



## N0-F4-K_E (1. April 2013)

SilverTobias90 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe deine Temps iwie net.
> 
> Ich habe nen I5-3570K auf 4,1GHz mit 1,058V und dieser wird bei Prime Maximal 50°C-54°C warm wobei die Lüfter bei gemütlichen 900U/min laufen.
> CPU Kühler: siehe signatur


 
Ich hab ja auch 2 Kerne mehr, mein alter Pc (i7-870) is auch bei max 64° mit nem Noctua Top-blower.


----------



## Topper_Harley (1. April 2013)

SilverTobias90 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe deine Temps iwie net.
> 
> Ich habe nen I5-3570K auf 4,1GHz mit 1,058V und dieser wird bei Prime Maximal 50°C-54°C warm wobei die Lüfter bei gemütlichen 900U/min laufen.
> CPU Kühler: siehe signatur



Alter du hast nur einen 4 Kerner ohne HT der auch noch fast mit 0,3V weniger läuft.

Das sind andere welten, den köntest auch mit nem Boxed kühlen


----------



## sensit1ve_ (1. April 2013)

N0-F4-K_E schrieb:


> Meiner liegt mit Boost bei 1,288 V max bzw. Variiert--> (1.722 V +/- unter last)



1.722V VCore 

Deswegen wird der auch so warm...dein VCore ist viel zu hoch. Stell sie manuell im Bios ein.


> Warning! At or above 1.7v the CPU will DIE


***Sandy Bridge E Overclocking Guide*** Walk through, Explanations, and Support for all X79 Overclockers


----------



## N0-F4-K_E (1. April 2013)

dystopia schrieb:


> 1.722V VCore
> 
> Deswegen wird der auch so warm...dein VCore ist viel zu hoch. Stell sie manuell im Bios ein.
> ***Sandy Bridge E Overclocking Guide*** Walk through, Explanations, and Support for all X79 Overclockers


 

Ich hatte gehofft das ich um das ausloten der VCore herumkomme, jetzt bin ich bereits bei 1,136 Vcore (Max 69° 10 Min Prime) von vorher 1.272 (80° 5 Min Prime) <--- Das sind OC werte für 4,7 Ghz wo man eine Wasserkühlung benötigt.


----------



## N0-F4-K_E (1. April 2013)

So, jetzt bin ich bei 1,125 Vcore und hab ihn, mit dem Multi, sehr moderat auf 4 Ghz Übertaktet, max 70° nach 15 min Prime, vorher war ich nach 10 min bei 90° und hab ihn selbst gestoppt.

Wusste garnicht das mein Pc so leise sein kann. 

Danke für den Tipp wobei ich mir das hätte selbst denken können. :kopf:tisch:kopf:tisch:


----------



## elohim (1. April 2013)

N0-F4-K_E schrieb:


> obwohl man oft lesen kann das er von Langsam drehenden Lüftern (1000 Upm) profitiren würde.


 
Auch wenn das Problem schon gelöst ist möchte ich den obigen Satz noch mal kommentieren, da man ihn so oder so ähnlich häufiger liest. 
Kein Kühler 'profitiert' von langsameren Lüftern. Bei extrem langsamen Lüftern (unter 500 U/min) ist der Genesis lediglich ein paar Grad besser als andere High End Kühler. Trotzdem wird auch ein 25€ Kühler wie der Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo bei nicht fruchtbar lauten 1500 Umdrehungen *deutlich* besser kühlen als ein Genesis mit 500rpm Lüftern.


----------



## N0-F4-K_E (1. April 2013)

elohim schrieb:


> Auch wenn das Problem schon gelöst ist möchte ich den obigen Satz noch mal kommentieren, da man ihn so oder so ähnlich häufiger liest.
> Kein Kühler 'profitiert' von langsameren Lüftern. Bei extrem langsamen Lüftern (unter 500 U/min) ist der Genesis lediglich ein paar Grad besser als andere High End Kühler. Trotzdem wird auch ein 25€ Kühler wie der Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo bei nicht fruchtbar lauten 1500 Umdrehungen *deutlich* besser kühlen als ein Genesis mit 500rpm Lüftern.



jein, da ist schon was drann, der Genesis ist halt sehr kurz weswegen die Luft nicht mit so hohem Druck durch die Lamellen gepresst werden muss.

Hatte heute testweise einen Coolermaster Excalibur & den 12-4 eLoop auf dem Genesis, gerade der Excalibur hat Power ohne ende, konnte aber die Cpu, bei 2000 Upm, auch nicht kühler halten als einer meiner beiden Silent Wings 2 140mm bei 1000 Upm obwohl man deutlich merkt das der eLoop & der Excalibur bei gleicher Drehzahl wie die 140mm Silent Wings mehr Luft befördern.

Aja, hatte einen anderen Standpunkt, meine Silent Wings, auf dem Genesis, drehen mit min 500 Upm und max 1000 Upm.


----------



## elohim (1. April 2013)

N0-F4-K_E schrieb:


> jein, da ist schon was drann, der Genesis ist halt sehr kurz weswegen die Luft nicht mit so hohem Druck durch die Lamellen gepresst werden muss.


 
Das widerspricht ja nicht meiner Aussage.


----------



## Dannny (2. April 2013)

elohim schrieb:


> Auch wenn das Problem schon gelöst ist möchte ich den obigen Satz noch mal kommentieren, da man ihn so oder so ähnlich häufiger liest.
> Kein Kühler 'profitiert' von langsameren Lüftern. Bei extrem langsamen Lüftern (unter 500 U/min) ist der Genesis lediglich ein paar Grad besser als andere High End Kühler. Trotzdem wird auch ein 25€ Kühler wie der Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo bei nicht fruchtbar lauten 1500 Umdrehungen deutlich besser kühlen als ein Genesis mit 500rpm Lüftern.



Ich hab im bitfrnix prodigiy auf meine i5 3570k stock nen blqck genesis mit 2x prolimatech vortex und wenn ich mit meiner lüftersteuerung dieblüfter auf 800rpm einstelle kann ich zb bei 60 grad sehen wie die cpu temperatur in sekundenschritten um je ein grad sinkt
Stell ich die lüfter hingegen auf 1500rpm muss ich mindesten ca. 5 sekunden warten vis die temp 1 grad sinkt. 
Deswegen lohnt es nicht hochdrehende lüfter draufzuschanallen weil die für weniger kühlung lauter sind


----------



## elohim (2. April 2013)

Und wieso genau zitierst du mich?


----------



## sensit1ve_ (2. April 2013)

ich persönlich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das der Genesis von Lüftern mit hohem Luftdurchsatz profitiert


----------



## Jackey555 (2. April 2013)

Ja tut er, aber er skaliert sehr schlecht. Ob ich nun 1500rpm oder 800rp, anliegen habe verändert kaum etwas an den Temps beim Genesis. Er profitiert klar von höheren Drehzahlen, ist jedoch einfach auf mittlere ausgelegt.


----------



## freeway82 (4. April 2013)

sorry das ich mich so zwischen rein drängle aber ich find die temps schon hoch habe 70-72 Grad bei 5,2ghz und die vortex 140er lüfter drauf. welche Wärmeleitpaste nimmst du?


----------



## sensit1ve_ (4. April 2013)

freeway82 schrieb:


> sorry das ich mich so zwischen rein drängle aber ich find die temps schon hoch habe 70-72 Grad bei 5,2ghz und die vortex 140er lüfter drauf. welche Wärmeleitpaste nimmst du?



5,2 GHz für 24/7? Halte ich ein wenig für übertrieben . Welche VCore liegt denn an? 
Würde für den Alltagsbetrieb nicht mehr als 1,3-1,35V Vcore geben (unter Last). Dann sollten auch bessere Temperaturen anliegen.

Benutze diese hier: Arctic Cooling MX-4, 4g Spritze Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. April 2013)

Evt. mal andere WLP verwenden. Prolimatech PK-3, 1.5g Spritze Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## freeway82 (5. April 2013)

1.4-1.45v bei 5,2GHz
Wärmeleitpaste arctic mx-2


----------

